
Jean-Marie Hullot has died - mrpippy
https://www.inria.fr/actualite/actualites-inria/jean-marie-hullot-informaticien-visionnaire-technologiste-exceptionnel
======
mrpippy
Created Interface Builder at NeXT, among other pioneering research

Translation:

[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.inria.fr%2Factualite%2Factualites-
inria%2Fjean-marie-hullot-informaticien-visionnaire-technologiste-
exceptionnel)

